# Four Junkers Ju 388's!



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2012)

Imagine stumbling upon this quartet of beauties after a hard day of fighting the Hun!

Simply amazing! I wonder if NASM’s plane is one of these?

Found at the following (very cool) website: usmilitariaforum.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a great photo Jim, thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2012)

That is really cool! I had no idea one still existed.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 13, 2012)

If its still about, its likely to be slowely rotting like the Ho.IX/Go.229 and other 'Axis' A/C's. Great pic though  they do look sleeker and more purposeful than the more stock looking 88 variants...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2012)

Cool photo! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2012)

Very nice find Jim! Thanks for sharing sir!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2012)

Good stuff. The one in my back garden is ..... yeah, I wish !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2012)

That's a top image, well done Jim!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow. What a find - then and now, 

MM


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

JU-388 cockpit

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 28, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Imagine stumbling upon this quartet of beauties after a hard day of fighting the Hun!


The photo could be taken in Altenburg. In the Ju 388 book from Vernaleken/Handig ist a photo of a row Ju 388 in Altenburg, captured by GIs


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 28, 2019)

Two control columns? I'm guessing the second is for controlling guns?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2019)

What is the oval outline in the top left? Certainly not a blister right?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------

